
Highlights from Git 2.25 - guessmyname
https://github.blog/2020-01-13-highlights-from-git-2-25/
======
jslabovitz
What’s up with Git’s peculiar usage of ‘learned’ in their release notes? For
example:

> Git learned the ability to execute a “partial” clone...

> ..In Git 2.25, --format learned the verb l/L...

I’ve never run across another piece of software that talked about itself this
way. I’ve tried to research it in the past, to see if it’s part of some
software engineering philosophy, but have always come up short.

Anyone have any insight?

~~~
rjsw
At a guess - new command line options are created by a GAN.

~~~
lowdose
Do you think Github patents these new fabricated options or would a good old
copyright be sufficient?

~~~
nerdponx
Github doesn't develop Git.

------
richardwhiuk
> Sparse checkout management made easy

Nothing about the following paragraphs of text sounds intuitive or easy...

~~~
nerdponx
It looks like a bunch of low-level machinery and primitives, which can be used
to build more-intuitive tools.

~~~
IshKebab
That's all of git!

~~~
nerdponx
Sort of? For example I wouldn't call "git checkout" a primitive or low level,
just really bad CLI design.

------
wscott
The post mentions merge.conflictStyle but one thing I would like to see git
steal from BitKeeper is the unified diff conflict style.

See the first example in this manpage:
[https://www.bitkeeper.org/man/smerge.html](https://www.bitkeeper.org/man/smerge.html)

But we never managed to get that used much as you can infer by this help:

    
    
           -g     Enable 'gca' output format that shows the local and remote files
                  like a unified diff between the GCA and that file.  This is  the
                  recommended  output  format, but not the default because it con-
                  fuses people the first time they see it.
    

You have to do more editing to resolve the conflict, but what changed is a lot
more obvious.

------
cryptonector
What's the current state of Git and SHA-1?

~~~
frakturfreund
This:
[https://sidewalk.crustytoothpaste.net/tech/git/2020/01/11/sh...](https://sidewalk.crustytoothpaste.net/tech/git/2020/01/11/sha-256-git)

~~~
cryptonector
Thanks.

Linus knew, damn it. He knew SHA-1 was obsolete.

~~~
Mikhail_Edoshin
Did he? My impression was that they had SHA-1 from the start (maybe with a
planned way to add another hashing) and only started to really switch gears
when they got a real SHA-1 collision.

